# [HDD] standby prématuré [résolu]

## Jamesbch

Bonsoir,

après quelques investigations (draconienne) pour diminuer la consommation (avec succès), je me suis retrouvé avec un petit soucis de disque dur, de nature logicielle me semble-t-il. J'ai suivit le tutoriel de Gentoo, j'ai donc installé et configuré laptop-mode, hdparm, LinuxOnIce (patch kernel) et cpufreq notamment.

J'ai remarqué (le lendemain), donc après avoir suivit ce tutoriel, que mon disque dur n'arrêtait plus de se mettre en veille (standby) et de se réveiller (quasiment sans arrêt). En utilisation sérieuse sous vim c'est complétement inutilisable, car à chaque mot il cherche dans le dico, syntaxe etc... D'après ce que j'ai vu, il se met en veille après 5 secondes, c'est bien trop court !

J'ai essayé de désactiver au démarrage laptop-mode et hdparm (daemon) sans succès. Essayé de faire hdparm -S0 /dev/sda ou -S120 sans succès. J'essaie de ne plus l'utiliser pour éviter d'user à mort le disque dur, il est assez neuf en plus.

Que me conseillez-vous pour trouver la source du problème ? J'aurais bien besoin d'un coup de pouce pour le diagnostic et résolution du problème  :Wink: 

----------

## fb99

essaye d'enlever la directive "-S" de hdparm de ton fichier /etc/conf.d/hdparm et ensuite /etc/init.d/hdparm restart ou de carrément redémarrer ton ordi ensuite. Dans le man 

```
man hdparm
```

il dise que en fonction du disque dur l'interprétation peut être différente.

D'après ton problème, je pense comme toi que c'est dans cette direction qu'il faut chercher. Sinon liste nous plus exhaustivement ce que tu as fait. Si tu enlève tout, tout devrait redevenir comme avant (solution ultime) et refait les choses une par une, jusqu'à ce que tu identifie la cause.

bon courage

----------

## Jamesbch

Salut fb99,

Apparemment tu as eu raison de me pointer vers le man hdparm car j'ai réussi à trouver le problème. Grâce à un topic sur un forum de Arch Linux j'ai trouvé que l'option -B semblait trop faible, car quand je l'ai désactivé (255), le problème s'est résolu. Il n'y a pas plus qu'à voir quel daemon a modifié cette valeur.

Si je trouve le daemon coupable j'éditerais mon post.

EDIT: Apparemment c'était laptop-mode à la ligne 287: BATT_HD_POWERMGMT=1 et donc c'était trop aggressif, je l'ai mis à 100 et j'adapterais. Merci encore !  :Wink: 

----------

## guilc

Attention, pm-utils change aussi le paramètre quand tu passes sur batterie; Il s'agit du module "harddrive" (/usr/lib/pm-utils/power.d/harddrive)

Perso, je le blackliste ainsi : 

```
$ cat /etc/pm/config.d/harddrive 

HOOK_BLACKLIST="harddrive"
```

----------

## Jamesbch

Merci beaucoup du conseil, je fais de même au cas où !

----------

